# Best aftermarket pistol finish



## 104TN (Mar 31, 2012)

Any of you guys have experience getting guns refinished?

I'm thinking about getting the Kimber re-done and have been reading good things about Robar and IonBond. Would like to get some first hand knowledge from someone that's done it.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 31, 2012)

I haven't refinished any myself but I have friends who swear by Cerakote.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 2, 2012)

I do everything in DuraCoat, but am about to transition to Cerokote this summer.


----------



## AWP (Apr 2, 2012)

The91Bravo said:


> I do everything in DuraCoat, but am about to transition to Cerokote this summer.


 
You do that and I'll give you a call for a Glock 23 slide in titanium grey.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 2, 2012)

I will let you know as soon as I get the oven set up.


----------



## Chad (Apr 2, 2012)

rick said:


> Any of you guys have experience getting guns refinished?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Kimber re-done and have been reading good things about Robar and IonBond. Would like to get some first hand knowledge from someone that's done it.


 
I went with Mac's, local guy so I could stop in and see the shop. I'm not sure where it(gunkote) ranks among the different finishes but I like it and it is holding up fine.


----------

